# fire bellied newts Gender ?? !!



## mollypoppy4 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey , Does enyone know how to tell the 
gender of Fire bellied newts ?  :?


----------



## morg (Jul 20, 2007)

Caudata Culture Articles - Sexing


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

morg said:


> Caudata Culture Articles - Sexing


That is a good article. Sure it will help


----------



## fionayee (May 1, 2009)

*how to tell the sex of my newts*

hi there,im new here but that dosent matter,all that matters is how to tell the sex of my fire bellied newts.but....i dont know how to get the picture on the comment...i downloaded the pictures from my camera any help??


----------



## fionayee (May 1, 2009)




----------

